# Love Crossbody Bag



## Ineedanewhandbag

I was browsing through the sales, and I saw the love cross body bags on sale on the Rebecca Minkoff site. I was wondering what your experiences are with the brand, and the bag in particular, and whether you rate the quality?


----------



## anthrosphere

Please read through this topic: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...drops-constant-sales-company-problems.843852/

There is a reason why this board is dead now. None of the posters here had good experience with this brand anymore. I too, have moved on. But I do pop in occasionally to see if anyone needed help.

I also strongly don’t recommend buying from her site because there’s been hundreds of complaints about the items not shipping, or shipping wrong/missing items. And her customer service is non-existent. If you want the item still, I recommend buying it somewhere with a good return policy. If you return your bag to RM, expect them to NOT refund you in a timely matter.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

anthrosphere said:


> Please read through this topic: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...drops-constant-sales-company-problems.843852/
> 
> There is a reason why this board is dead now. None of the posters here had good experience with this brand anymore. I too, have moved on. But I do pop in occasionally to see if anyone needed help.
> 
> I also strongly don’t recommend buying from her site because there’s been hundreds of complaints about the items not shipping, or shipping wrong/missing items. And her customer service is non-existent. If you want the item still, I recommend buying it somewhere with a good return policy. If you return your bag to RM, expect them to NOT refund you in a timely matter.



Thanks for your reply and your link! I had seen a few Youtube videos about Rebecca Minkoff floating around and was interested in people's views. After reading your post, and your link, I will stick to my normal handbag brands and avoid Rebecca Minkoff!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I have 9 RM bags (3 MACs, 2 Large Affairs, 2 Medium Affairs, 2 Love Crossbodies) and I'm still happy with the bags I have.  I bought them all over about 2-3 years time, all were from Saks Off 5th or Nordstrom Rack mostly with extra markdowns, except the last RM I purchased were my 2 Love Crossbodies bought in Nordstrom Anniversary sale 2015.  I don't know that I would buy anymore RM but I definitely still carry the ones I have and they still look very nice, I consider them carefree bags I don't have to baby or worry about every little scratch.  I like that they don't have obvious logos, I don't always want to advertise a designer brand.  The newer bags seem more hit or miss, some still look like good quality and others have cheap looking plasticky leather.  I recommend buying this brand in person or at least from a website with free returns or offers in store returns.


----------



## Quartzite

I have two Loves, a mini M.A.C and a key holder/wallet from Rebecca Minkoff. I bought one Love and the mini M.A.C from Amazon (an authorized seller), one Love from EBay, and the wallet (which was on sale) directly from Rebecca Minkoff. I love the bags, the Loves are among my favourites. I don't use them as much as I'd like, so they haven't undergone any severe wear and tear. I've had one Love for over a year, and it looks brand new (black/gunmetlal quilted Love). 

The Loves do tend to sag as they soften over time. At the sides they get all squishy, and the bottom seems to stretch out a bit because it's kind of just hanging there with no support. That's one thing I'd change about the Love. The bottom should sit flat on the surface and not be supported by these other thin flat pieces of leather on the front and back of the bag that bend over time as they soften. Mine haven't lost their structure as yet because I don't put anything too heavy in them or overstuff them, but I have seen some sad looking pre-loved Loves.

I would still buy another as I absolutely adore the design, and the quality has been good for me. I don't know about buying from RM as I only did once and it was a good experience. Amazon with Prime shipped the bags to me with 2 day shipping via either FedEx or UPS, I can't remember which right now. The bags were well packaged too, so they're a great option to consider. I only buy the bags that are shipped and sold by Amazon, and have no other sellers listed with the same item.


----------



## Antonia

My new Love cross body arrived!  It's more of a mink color than blush but it has pink undertones.  I love it!!!  Came with dust bag.   Just has a few scratches on the bottom but otherwise in great shape!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> My new Love cross body arrived!  It's more of a mink color than blush but it has pink undertones.  I love it!!!  Came with dust bag.   Just has a few scratches on the bottom but otherwise in great shape!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346087
> View attachment 5346088
> View attachment 5346089
> View attachment 5346091
> View attachment 5346093
> View attachment 5346094



Pretty color!! Bet it will look great put together with your outfits!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty color!! Bet it will look great put together with your outfits!


Thank you @LipglossedX !  It's a great neutral so I'm sure you're right!!


----------



## Antonia

I probably should have started a new thread 'Post pics of your Love bags here' because I didn't realize what the comments above were about customer service until I went back and re-read them.  I have read the RM customer service isn't that great but this is not about CS, this is about the bag.  So, I might just start a new thread for pics like I did with the Edie.  Sorry in advance for the double post!!


----------

